# hope i dont wait to long!!



## krysta (21 Oct 2008)

i dropped off my application just over 2 weeks ago, i had to wait 2 weeks to do my aptitude test because of the holiday, but i wrote it yestreday and she said i was eligible for anything NCM, however im still going to join for RMS Clerk, and my medical is booked for this thursday, i feel like everything is happening so quickly now, i hope i dont have to wait to long after to get the call!!    im so anxious to leave lol


----------



## lennoj (21 Oct 2008)

good luck

I am a new CF member, and I can relate to the "waiting game" as I just recently went through it all. Below is a good method to pass time while you are awaiting your next appointment hehe... >


20 pushups for you, 
followed by 20 more pushups for the Queen - 
repeat 3 times daily if not more.

cheers,

Edit: spelling


----------



## krysta (22 Oct 2008)

i only picked rms clerk!
and as for the push ups lol i am trying i can do maybe 4...BUT thats a big step from the 1 i could do 2 weeks ago!!!!  ;D


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

push-ups, push-ups, push-ups, everyone is on about the pushups.....
You need to start getting yourself into order... and that includes Push-ups, sit-ups & some running.
Take your time BUT....

START!

Good luck


----------



## Canadian Bear (5 Nov 2008)

Whatever you do, don't get your hopes up for a quick process. Even though you are getting a few things, as per protocol, sorted out in a short time, all of that information has to be sent off to NDHQ and then an opening has to happen for the trade that you have chosen. All of this could/will take months to complete. 

On the other hand, do not get discouraged. Although it is a long process, if this is what you really want to do for a career, then the wait will be beneficial. Best of luck.


----------



## fire_guy686 (5 Nov 2008)

Good luck and hopefully it will be a quick process for you.

As some of the others have mentioned get good at doing push-up's because you will be doing plenty of them. Of course don't let up on the other aspects of PT either.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (5 Nov 2008)

If you are looking for a push up training program a friend of myn showed me this: http://hundredpushups.com/ I have seen a significant improvement in my ability and endurance


----------



## Canadian Bear (5 Nov 2008)

Although push ups, sit ups, and running are the main topics, discussed here, it is important to build strength and endurance. Also, it you don't have access to a ruck sack, find a back back that you can put weights in, load up your Ipod (or other MP3 player) with your favourite tunes, and just go for a walk. The 13km ruck sack march/walk is a good character builder, with both endurance and strength being important to complete it. As well, and most importantly, your physical strength will come from your mental strength. 

I guarantee that you will hear this, during your BMQ (or whatever they are calling it these days), that the mind is stronger than the body. With that, be strong, proud, and work your ass off to complete your goals.


----------



## Cossack (6 Nov 2008)

Canadian Bear said:
			
		

> Although push ups, sit ups, and running are the main topics, discussed here, it is important to build strength and endurance. Also, it you don't have access to a ruck sack, find a back back that you can put weights in, load up your Ipod (or other MP3 player) with your favourite tunes, and just go for a walk. The 13km ruck sack march/walk is a good character builder, with both endurance and strength being important to complete it. As well, and most importantly, your physical strength will come from your mental strength.
> 
> I guarantee that you will hear this, during your BMQ (or whatever they are calling it these days), that the mind is stronger than the body. With that, be strong, proud, and work your *** off to complete your goals.




How much weight do you recommend putting in the nap sack?


----------



## Canadian Bear (7 Nov 2008)

If you had a hiking back pack, then I am sure you could put lots in there. It would be better to have a ruck sack. That way, you can get used to the feel, weight, and how to pack it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Nov 2008)

Canadian Bear said:
			
		

> If you had a hiking back pack, then I am sure you could put lots in there. It would be better to have a ruck sack. That way, you can get used to the feel, weight, and how to pack it.



No offense, but save time on you behalf, and my eyes by not posting in red.

Unless you are of Mythras, then I salute you.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Canadian Bear (7 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> No offense, but save time on you behalf, and my eyes by not posting in red.
> 
> Unless you are of Mythras, then I salute you.....
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (7 Nov 2008)

I got my call from the CFRC the same day I submitted my application; I think it all depends on location and staffing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Nov 2008)

Canadian Bear said:
			
		

> PM sent.



Pm read, and responded.

Now please knock it off, with the Red Font.

dileas

tess


----------



## Canadian Bear (7 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Pm read, and responded.
> 
> Now please knock it off, with the Red Font.
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Nov 2008)

Canadian Bear said:
			
		

> PM sent.



 :boring:

Neat, 

lemme guess, more drivel about how evil of a moderator I am, and that I am the only one complaining about the red font.....

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2008)

No, you're not, tess, I find it hard to read too.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2008)

CB, Tess is the nice Moderator and since you decided to be a knob with him I've taken the pleasure of 'fixing' your posts for you.

Can you guess the next step?


----------



## Chalky (8 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :boring:
> 
> Neat,
> 
> ...




ya red on green doesnt really go brah...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Nov 2008)

> Cooperation with Directing Staff (Moderators)


I take it Canadian Bear missed this part when he read the Forum Guidelines upon joining. :/


----------



## ICEDEAR (8 Nov 2008)

good luck fiance! you can ask me some questions you know, i did go through it all 2 years ago you know! lol
love derek


----------

